# Wheatley & Bates Bottle



## johncox (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone give me any information on this bottle I have just unearthed.
 Markings are Wheatley & Bates Ltd, Registered Trade Mark, Sheffield


----------



## Andyf (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi John,

 Nice beer bottle. Quite tricky to date as this style of bottle was used for a long time. Probably between 1875 and 1910, though possibley a little later...

 Two thing might help 

 Is it corked, or did it have an internal screw stopper? 

 Does it have any markings on the base, any initials etc.

 No great value, though looks in nice condition. about Â£5 or so...(I assume you are UK, I'm in Matlock)

 Any more where that one came from, worth digging if so....

 Andyf


----------



## johncox (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Andy.
 Thanks for your help, the top is scew thred hpoe this helps.
 Thanks John cox.


----------



## capsoda (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey John, Thats a nice bottle. I'd go back and see what else I could dig up.



 Welcome to the forum.[]


----------



## Andyf (Mar 29, 2006)

With a screw thread it'd be probably 1890-1915

 It's English of course (I ddin't mention that).I live about ten miles from where it came from!!

 I'll keep my eyes open for a stopper for it, I may just dig one up!!


----------



## jrvinyard (Jun 25, 2013)

*RE: Wheatley & Bates Bottle ltd HELP!!!!*

Hello I picked up this Wheatley and Bates stoneware.... I do not know anything about it can someone help.
 THANK YOU


----------



## epackage (Jun 25, 2013)

*RE: Wheatley & Bates Bottle ltd HELP!!!!*

What would you like to know?


----------

